# FRIED RICE



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

This is one of my family's favorite dishes. It is also good warmed up.1/4 cup oil3 cups COOKED COLD RICE1/2 cup sliced green onions1 clove garlic smashed3 beaten eggsRaw shrimp,chicken,pork,or beef (be sure to cut the above except the shrimp into small pieces.)2 Tbls. Soy SauceFresh Bean Sprouts (I usually about three handfuls)Any other veggies you like (I usually don't use any other veggie except peas sometimes)1. Heat Wok or deep frying pan,and add oil.2. Add meat & garlic and stir fry until the meat is done.3. Add raw veggies except sprouts, & onion. Cook 3 min.4. Add rice, bean sprouts, green onions, cook 3 min.5. Make a hole in center of skillet, add eggs. Let cook 1 min. without stirring, Then stir into other mixture.6. Make a hole in center of skillet, and add soy sauce, stir into the other ingredients cor about a minute.Instead of adding the raw eggs into the skillet, you can cooke them seperately as you would an omlet. Slice very thin and add to mixture. This make quite a bit,if you are using it for a side dish. But as I said at the beginning, it is very good warmed up the next day. Maro


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Thanks Maro, I always flubbed when I tried to make fried rice to go along with stir-fry. I never understood why I screwed up something so easy...from looking at your recipe I can tell that it is the egg cooking in the "hole" that is going to make all the difference with my next batch of fried rice!Thanks!------------------Happiness is a warm puppy. -Charles Schultz


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

K 9 Mom: BE SURE THAT YOUR RICE IS COLD.If you don't use cold rice, it will be soft & sticky. Hope you enjoy it. Maro


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

Maro.......YUMMMMYYY This is excellent. Just made it this afternoon. Now I know "part" of what I used to do wrong..I wasn't using COLD rice. Makes a big difference. Thanks for this one. It's a "winner!"mazzy







------------------**The strings of our daily life are few in number, but we can make endless melody thereon.**


----------

